# Let's see some pics of your toys/hobbies ... Here's mine



## LAKOTA (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been torturing myself on these things for about 30 yrs, and plan to do so until I'm too old, crippled up, or get the fever to swap to a streetbike!


----------



## junky2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I finishing up my toy now. It's a 1985 Chevy s10 2wd pick-up
that I've put a 1963 327 cid v8 engine in. I've swap the dash
out for one from a 1991 s10 and made my own gauge panel
filled with Autometer gauges. It's been 3 years in the making
but I can almost smell the gas fumes! I'll post some pics of
how it looks so far tonight if I remember.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 7, 2005)

and mine....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 7, 2005)

and another


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 7, 2005)

Heres mine


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 7, 2005)

Heres a better pic.


----------



## LAKOTA (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey Branch,

I see  3  hobbies in that picture! Which one is yours ...


----------



## PFDR1 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Lakota*

That there's funny, I don't care who ya are.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 7, 2005)

All of em. You didnt put a nimber as to how many just what they were.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 7, 2005)

Ill get you one of my machine on here tomorrow.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 7, 2005)

another....(of course)


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's mine.


----------



## labman (Jul 8, 2005)

Randy what kind of bike is that? Here are some of mine. I don't have a pic of the new 400 eiger 4x4 it is getting some warranty work done should be back sat. These pics aren't the best. The tractor is for sale also.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Randy what kind of bike is that?



It's a bike with a good looking chick on it.  Oh, you thought my hobby was the bike?


----------



## labman (Jul 8, 2005)

Is your hobby looking at girl pics? I thought that was your bike and your girl on it sorry my mistake I guess.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Is your hobby looking at girl pics?




Yes?  No she is not my girl but a man can dream can't he?


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 8, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Here's mine.


Randy.........who is that?????
HHH


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 8, 2005)

the way he talks bout his wife it surely ain't her


----------



## Razorback (Jul 8, 2005)

Randy,
They both look they could be EXPENSIVE!
Razor


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 8, 2005)

This was mine for almost 5 years until January when I let her go to someone who would use her more....     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 8, 2005)

*It'll do*

But I kept this one.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 8, 2005)

Minus the babe...


----------



## labman (Jul 8, 2005)

Phil why did you get rid of the valk? Those bikes sound sweet with the tripple pipes on them. One of the guys I ride with has one and it sounds like a race car. Nice looking bikes.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 9, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Phil why did you get rid of the valk? Those bikes sound sweet with the tripple pipes on them. One of the guys I ride with has one and it sounds like a race car. Nice looking bikes.


Lab,
I've got a little boy who's turning 3 in September.  Since he was born my riding has come to more/less a complete hault.  I went from averaging over 1,000/month to basically nothing.  It just didn't make sense to keep it when someone else could enjoy it.  That was the single best riding machine I have ever owned.  Those bikes are amazing.  Has your friend showed you the 'nickle trick'?  You can balance a nickle on the edge of the engine THEN  start the engine and rev it up and the nickle will not fall. Not joking. Talk about smooth!!  I only hate they quit making them.  That new 1800 Valk (Rune) is a nice custom but it's no tourer.  Anyway, it went to a couple who drove down all the way from Canada to buy it who is loving of every minute of ownership.  I'm glad the bike is being enjoyed.  If I don't start riding more, the 1100 is next.  It would be the first time in over 25 years I didn't have a bike.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Kreed5821 (Jul 9, 2005)

Heres my son's toy:


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Bus I've Been Turning Into a Redneck Capmer...*

 http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=16221


----------



## Timberman (Jul 9, 2005)

I can't remember if I was goin or comin but I guarantee I was ready!


----------



## LAKOTA (Jul 9, 2005)

Dang Timberman, that's the first "steam driven" Chevy I ever seen.   

Keep um coming! Everyone has there own way of escaping everyday routine.


----------



## Duff (Jul 10, 2005)

[/IMG] 


Some points I have found this year.


----------



## labman (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice lamp Duff


----------



## labman (Jul 10, 2005)

Phil those are some sweet bikes. I have a small son as well it is hard to find time. my wife loves to ride with me but we can't leave him home unless our older son stays home with him. They are fun when you get to ride


----------



## Duff (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks labman, made that one myself!


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> Randy.........who is that?????
> HHH


Can not tell you.


----------



## labman (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Can not tell you.


It cost him a lot of money to get her to pose for that pic. She had some where to go on her bike.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

If you only knew the truth.


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Can not tell you.


Spoilsport..........


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's one.............pop's playing in the river with it...........


----------



## Hambone (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's one of the tractors my Dad and I recently restored.  Seems like we do about one per year.  We've still got to get the Ford script on the hood painted and she'll be done.  (I'm not too good at free-handing the script.  We'll get somebody to do that job for us.)


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 17, 2005)

That looks mighty good, hambone..........Is that an 8N?
 or Jubilee..............
HHH


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 18, 2005)

Couple more  toys


----------



## Hambone (Jul 18, 2005)

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> That looks mighty good, hambone..........Is that an 8N?
> or Jubilee..............
> HHH



Thanks.  That's a 1948 8N.


----------



## Jewels64 (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh yeah Randy! 
I see what you mean! I just found this thread.

The bike is a 1990 Fatboy for those that were wondering, that was the first year they came out and it looks to be in mint condition, about 17,500 is what it would be if sold today..................
I don't know about the woman!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 20, 2005)

dbodkin said:
			
		

> Couple more  toys


I bet you would like to see the old Super "Bee" that is close to the house.


----------



## Kenny K (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is one of my favorite toys:







Its a 2001 Yamaha YZ250.

I saw some threads about Durhamtown and Broad River ATV. I have been to Durhamtown several times, and really like/enjoy going there. I went to Broad River ATV about a month ago and liked it as well, even though it is geared more toward quads. I'm not one to look down on quad riders like someone mentioned in one of the threads. Thats just plain uncalled for to act that way.  Maybe I can hook up with some of ya on here and ride sometime!


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 4, 2006)

bring it ta rocky creek .......


----------



## LAKOTA (Apr 10, 2006)

Kenny K and I have the same taste ...... dirt!

Had a change in brand since I started this thread last summer.  And it's one finely tuned sewing machine.


----------



## Kenny K (Apr 11, 2006)

LAKOTA said:
			
		

> Kenny K and I have the same taste ...... dirt!
> 
> Had a change in brand since I started this thread last summer.  And it's one finely tuned sewing machine.



Right on man!  

I was looking for a CRF or YZF when I bought my 250, but ran up on a really good deal on the 2-stroke YZ. 

Shoot me a PM sometime and maybe we can hook up. I have ridden with some other guys off a couple of moto forums.


----------



## moparman440 (Apr 14, 2006)

dbodkin, those are some mighty fine toys! you're really sittin on some american muscle goldmines!


----------



## CRANEMAN (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry To Say But This One Has Got To Go....but Only To Make Room For The New One. If Anyone Is Interested, Drop Me A Pm.
2002 Volusia


----------

